# Miniature Australian Shepherd Show Evaluation



## theminiaussiegirl (12 mo ago)

Hello! I have a 4-month-old Miniature Australian Shepherd and I am considering whether he would be a good show dog. I am planning on doing agility with him, but am wondering if he would be valuable to the breed in terms of type. Other visible traits, he has excellent patience and drive, has impeccable stays, and is learning quicker than I can teach. I would be showing in ASDR, so it would be very nice to go off of those standards, but if you aren't very familiar with those standards then you may do any respectable registry (please list which one). If anyone wants, I can get a video of his gait or at different angles if it further helps your evaluation. Thank you very much!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Was he sold as a show prospect? If so, then your breeder would probably be your best resource.


----------



## Jack Naylor (Dec 27, 2021)

When we got out 1st purebred Dobie, the breeder advised us that she doesn't release any dogs till after 12 (or maybe 16 ?... was long time ago) weeks because she keeps the dogs with the most show potential, and sells the rest. Ours was the 1st one she "weeded out". As it tuned out, that was just 2 weeks before our wedding, and the breeder offered to take the dog for the week before and after. She decided to take him to a show and enter him in the puppy competition. As it turned out, traffic held her up, she got their late, entered the dog in an open category and or dog came home with his 1st blue ribbon. She "borrowed" him a few more times,we even went to a show as she tried to pique our interest, but we had no interest and it was too much of a hassle arranging the meetups for her to continue doing so. She would have taken him back and offered us another dog if we were willing to do so. In later years, after that dog had passed, she kept the dogs longer before deciding which to keep.

As was said above, ask your breeder as to what she had determined anything (healthwise,genetics, standard compliance, etc) with regard to show potential ... if that's your interest, she may give him a 2nd look and even offer to show him for you or assist in getting you started.


----------

